# Blue Platy?



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could purchase a few blue platies? I came across a pic of one and they are beautiful. I would love to breed them with my mm platies. Amaging a blue mm paty. Cool!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

petco around me has them so does pet smart


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

I have visited my petco and petsmart this week and neither has them. I have looked local and cannot find them.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful, I think I'm gonna be hunting for those platies too LOL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Blue platys are quite common around my place as well... but Neon Blue are hard!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I wonder how much it is to ship it. I wish some fish stores around here would just order the ones I want.

Blah! We only have ONE pet store in our area, we have to drive 45 minutes away to the main city to get fish and supplies!


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

I found this link for anyone interested in the blue platies. http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=830+1103


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

thats a blue mickey mouse platy....  i have a neon blue wag platy (3 of them actually)


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

they have the neon blue wags at the petcos around me occassionally


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

pick them up tiff...the'll look nice in any tank!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

i was going to get one the other day. but they had them in with the little crawfish mini lobster things and they were al missing fins due to their attacker they were homed with. it was sooo sad


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

damn.....thats sad.....


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

My husband took me to petco yesterday to buy me a new 28 gal/stand for our anniverary and they just got in the blue mickey mouse platies. He bought me 4 of them. Then he bought 3 silver mollies, 2 black mollies and 2 lyretail dalmation mollies. Love him! All the mollies will go in the new tank when it is done cycling. Hoping for some mollie fry! Still haven't found the neon blue platy.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i have a hi fin blue platy female i bought it at petco


----------



## herefishyfishy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

wow.. i have a white female mickey mouse platy and i have been looking for a blue male platy to breed with her for like six months now.. its so interesting that we have the exact same idea in mind. my problem is the same as yours.. local stores have no blue platy and online stores are often sold out!


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

if you trust the postal service and can pay for shipping.. www.liveaquaria.com has all kinds of fish.. and i just checked they have blue platys


----------



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

Ooo I saw 3 of those neon blues at Petsmart the other day. Maybe I shoulda got one. I instead, got a blue mickey mouse platy.


----------

